# And the addiction begins



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I have been waiting to get a quality setup so I bit the bullet and bought my first setup. They recommended the midi but I am picking up a to 125 come spring so I stepped it up. I have to say they do not give you anything but the sander I thought at least some sample paper to figure out which one you like.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I bought a CT26 vac a year ago, best investment I have done, very happy with it. Sure you will be happy with your set up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We bit the bullet last summer. CT26, CT48, 2- RO90, 2- RO125, RTS-400, RO-150, 2-12' anti static hoses stock size (what ever that is) and a $1,000.00 worth of sand papers.

This was a big chunk of change to drop at once. It was well worth it. They paid themselves off already.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I just added an RTS400 and an RO125 with all the sandpaper I could need, should be here on Tuesday. I bought the Midi with ETS125 last year and can say enough great things about the equipment. It really saves me time and cleanup is nill. Looks professional, professional results.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats!
When i bought my first one 8 years ago everyone of my guys where laughing at me until we start using it. I never leave with out it.
It's a good selling point when i bid on a job i always mention the Vacuum.
Enjoy.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I have free skill palm sanders my grandma gives me....she works for dremel.....they work just fine......


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Any reason they don't include sandpaper to sample.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BPC said:


> Any reason they don't include sandpaper to sample.


They used to include a sampling of various different papers. A month ago I picked up another sander and was surprised none was included. I agree, it kinda sucks after dropping that kinda coin.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I just thought since they have so many types that they would want you to see what works best for your needs so you know what to buy In the future. I spent 250 in paper so maybe there plan is working


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

BPC said:


> I just thought since they have so many types that they would want you to see what works best for your needs so you know what to buy In the future. I spent 250 in paper so maybe there plan is working



Yup they want you to buy a box of each to try


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Yup they want you to buy a box of each to try


We did get 3 samples with our tools but the grits we got were useless. All over 100 grit. With our original purchase as soon as I saw no useful sand paper was included (I agree give samples or a free box of 10) we bought a crap load of different grits. We burned right through those this past summer. Since we aren't currently booking complete paint strip jobs (no calls yet For one, 1 carry over from this past season, latex not lead) we wont be stocking up like we did.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> They used to include a sampling of various different papers. A month ago I picked up another sander and was surprised none was included. I agree, it kinda sucks after dropping that kinda coin.


I had some issues when we first got our tools. 2 weeks of no contact from Festool I left them a nasty vm. When they did call me back I was able to get our issue resolved and then said, Hey we just spent over $3,000 on your tools what will you guys toss us for free? We got 1 hat and a 3x t-shirt. That t-shirt was donated since both Carly and I would never fit into that. The hat was added to my collection of hats I wont wear.

If I was to spend this kind of money again I would break it up over the summer instead of all in one shot.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

It's just the cost of doing business. Great tools come with great price tags.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> It's just the cost of doing business. Great tools come with great price tags.


I tell clients something similar for great paint jobs.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Well got to break in the ro 90 with vac. I have to say the 90 does not deliver the results I was expecting even in gear mode. I will say the vac system works great. Any tell me how are the regular sanders? I used 80 grit on my 90 and it took forever to sand thru a few coats.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

BPC said:


> Well got to break in the ro 90 with vac. I have to say the 90 does not deliver the results I was expecting even in gear mode. I will say the vac system works great. Any tell me how are the regular sanders? I used 80 grit on my 90 and it took forever to sand thru a few coats.


Try some 40 or 60 grit. Though I'm still somewhat new with the Festool (ro 90 was my first purchase), I've learned it takes some trial and error with different speeds/modes/pressure applied to get the best performance.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

It was for cabinets so I don't want to dig in with anything lower. 80 should of done the job but it just seemed to drag on. Think I will switch over to the dts & rts how are those sanders for anyone that has them??


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have the DTS 400 and love it for finish sanding. Like I say, I've only had the Festool sanders since last April, so I'm no expert. Quite a few members here have a lot more experience with them than me. Are you trying to take the cabs back to new wood?


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes they have years of poor brush work so the customer wants to start over. The 90 probably works great in gear mode with lower grit just thought it would remove material better. Mine also gets pretty dang warm.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

BPC said:


> Yes they have years of poor brush work so the customer wants to start over. The 90 probably works great in gear mode with lower grit just thought it would remove material better. Mine also gets pretty dang warm.


I see you're new here at PT, welcome. I would suggest starting a new thread in either the General Painting subforum or in the Professional subforum with a new thread title about cab doors/Festool or something more specific.

Some of the old Festool pros will more likely respond there.

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Good Idea I just kept it in tools so as not to make waves.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

BPC said:


> Good Idea I just kept it in tools so as not to make waves.


Oh go ahead and kick up a tsunami, BPC. Sometimes that's what it takes to wake up the _old_ farts around here.:yes:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

You should have gotten the RO 150. It is a great sander. Return the 90


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

You do have 30 days to return it and put the refund towards an RO150. No BS restocking fees, they refund all your money. If the store you bought it at wont call them.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Go over to FOG, festool owners group, website. Post your question and you will get a lot of great answers. I posted and found there is a break in period to really get the tool working just right. If you are hooking up to their vacs, turn it to half suction. Really helps with smaller sanders.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

The 150 is a beast for cabinets I think. The 90 is nice just not the paint stripper the rep made it out to be.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

BPC said:


> The 150 is a beast for cabinets I think. The 90 is nice just not the paint stripper the rep made it out to be.


I really think a good part of it is the grit you were using. 80 grit is a bit light for paint removal IMHO. I know you just dropped a bunch of coin on everything, but I'd get some 60 grit and go up from there.


----------

